# Dust Collection - on the cheap



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

I just expanded the vac system in my small shed/shop, and thought that it might be of help/interest to others in a similar situation. Along the way are several tricks/jigs that might also be of interest.

Cheers,

Paul M


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

Oh no, now I'll have HDPE scraps to store and organize!

Seriously, some good ideas there.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Nicely done, Paul! Thank you for sharing your many clever ideas with the rest of us. So helpful!


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

Very innovative.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

Diabolically clever! I love the slide valve that lets you select between the tools for the vacuum.


----------



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

Glad you like it. I may put another port on to run across the shop so that I won't have to drag the vac around.


----------

